# Chăm sóc da đầu: Bước làm đẹp thường bị quên lãng



## thuhoai (28/8/18)

Da đầu khỏe thì tóc mới đẹp. Thế nhưng, khái niệm chăm sóc da đầu đúng cách vẫn còn khá xa lạ với nhiều người.

Hàng ngày, chúng ta dành một khoảng thời gian dài để thực hiện nhiều bước chăm sóc da mặt, từ làm sạch, cân bằng cho đến dưỡng da chuyên sâu. Thế nhưng, có bao giờ bạn nghĩ rằng da đầu mình cũng cần được gìn giữ như thế? Mồ hôi, dầu thừa và bụi bẩn có thể làm da đầu không khỏe mạnh, từ đó mái tóc cũng trở nên thiếu sức sống.

Chính vì vậy, chăm sóc da đầu đúng cách là bước đầu tiên để bạn có được mái tóc óng ả, bồng bềnh. Hãy nâng niu vùng da này như cách bạn vẫn làm với da mặt mình nhé!

Để giúp bạn chăm sóc da đầu hiệu quả hơn, chúng tôi xin chia sẻ với bạn những bí quyết sau đây:

*TẨY DA CHẾT*
Giống như mọi vùng da trên cơ thể, da đầu cũng sản sinh da chết. Chúng ta thường giải quyết vấn đề này bằng cách dùng ngón tay gãi khi gội đầu. Tuy rằng da đầu sẽ có cảm giác sạch thật nhưng lâu dài có thể làm da khô hơn và đóng vảy cứng.

Chuyên gia da liễu của sao giải trí, Francesca Fusco chia sẻ rằng bạn có thể thêm một vài thìa đường vào dầu gội hoặc dầu dưỡng từ thiên nhiên. Sau đó, bạn dùng hỗn hợp này để tẩy da chết trên da đầu, tương tự với cách bạn tẩy da chết cho cơ thể.



​*DƯỠNG ẨM CHO DA ĐẦU*
Chuyên gia Francesca Frusco khẳng định, da đầu cũng cần được dưỡng ẩm như da mặt. Sử dụng gội đầu thường xuyên làm cho da đầu của chúng ta mất dần độ ẩm.

Hiện nay, khó có thể tìm được loại dầu xả không làm bí tắc lỗ chân lông. Do vậy, bạn hãy tìm đến những loại dầu từ thiên nhiên như dầu dừa, dầu hạnh nhân, dầu olive…để dưỡng ẩm cho da đầu. Bạn dùng dầu dưỡng để ủ tóc từ gốc đến ngọn và thoa lên da, lặp lại khoảng 2-3 lần mỗi tuần, mỗi lần ủ trong 30 phút. Phương pháp này giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất cho cả mái tóc và da đầu bạn.



​Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên chú ý tới dầu hiệu da đầu thiếu ẩm. Theo Francesca, cảm giác châm chích ở da đầu khi nhuộm tóc thường là báo hiệu cho thấy da bị khô. Nếu bạn không khắc phục kịp thời thì có thể xuất hiện tình trạng gàu, viêm ngứa, tóc khô xơ và rụng.

*GỘI ĐẦU ĐÚNG CÁCH*
Gội đầu là bước chăm sóc da đầu tối thiểu nhưng không phải ai cũng thực hiện đúng. Có người dành không đủ thời gian để làm sạch mái tóc hoặc thao tác quá mạnh làm tổn thương da đầu.

Theo chuyên gia da liễu của người nổi tiếng, Marta Rendon, bạn nên kết hợp với thao tác massage khi gội đầu để làm sạch nhẹ nhàng, thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu dưới da giúp các tế bào nhanh sản sinh, tóc mọc khỏe mạnh. Ngoài ra, bạn nên lựa chọn dầu gội đầu có chứa zinc pyrithone, hoạt chất đẩy lùi nấm phát triển trên da đầu. Hầu hết dầu gội trị gàu hiện nay chứa thành phần này.



​Tuy nhiên, thực hiện các bí quyết trên sẽ là không đủ nếu bạn không có chế độ ăn uống và sinh hoạt lành mạnh. Tập thể dục và bổ sung các dưỡng chất như kẽm, vitamin nhóm B, các acid béo, sắt, protein…là điều kiện cần để da đầu và mái tóc thêm khỏe mạnh.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

